# Briggs & Stratton 10.5 HP engine



## deanathpc (Sep 6, 2009)

Hello folks... Have here a Briggs & Stratton 10.5 HP engine on a Cycle Country Quicksilver mower (old and discontinued by todays standards).

Hasn't been running for a couple of years and not exactly stored correctly either... Pull the cylinder head off and what I found was depressing.. Rust and other gunk in front of the piston and all sorts of other gunk behind each piston..

I'm still trying to decide if I want to overhaul this thing or not. That would be cheaper than buying another mower for the 4 wheeler... Taking it somewhere would probably cost a fortune too.. Thought about doing the work myself but besides the basic tune up stuff I have never gotten this involved in engine repair.

Is such a job do-able for a non-mechanic or are there still tolerances etc. I need to know about? I can order the different parts online but not sure If there is more machine work that needs to be done or not. Not even sure what book(s) I could get to help with this... It's a great mower and despite it's looks I'd like to keep it around.

So whatever advice / thoughts on this would be greatly appreciated.. I'm not afraid of small engine work as I am the Blazer that I currently own!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

I think it depends on how much rust you have in the cylinder. A real light surface rust probably get a few of more years of service, after you clean it up.

You said there was a lot of crud behind both pistons. Did you mean the valves?

Guessing you will need to rebuild the carb also or replaced seeing how it was stored badly.

I can see if you have to buy a cylinder hone, ring compressor, torque wrench, gasket set, carb kit, probably about $100.00 USD (Guess).

What is the model number off the engine?

BG


----------



## deanathpc (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes I did mean valves.. Sorry....

Closer look now that i've taken more apart and the fly wheel is all rusted up, carb is shot as it's rusted. behind the valves has rust and other gunk in there. Piston currently resting deep in the cylinder housing and everything from there to the cylinder head has a good amount of rust. I'm thinking beyond my knowledge but I'm not sure.

Model: 28B705
Type: 1129E1
Code: 980108ZA

Thanks!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

My first thought would be, replace the engine. New ones are about $500-600 USD for that size. 

BG


----------



## bobsjr (Sep 7, 2009)

check your local mower shop and e bay Craigslist for a good used one match engine size and measure the shaft to match that up


----------



## deanathpc (Sep 6, 2009)

Basementgeek said:


> My first thought would be, replace the engine. New ones are about $500-600 USD for that size.
> 
> BG


Well to be honest my first thought too..  I just didn't want to spend that much... Although the replacement parts are probably going to be abbout that anyway... 

Thanks!


----------



## deanathpc (Sep 6, 2009)

bobsjr said:


> check your local mower shop and e bay Craigslist for a good used one match engine size and measure the shaft to match that up


I forgot about craigslist!!!! The mower shop I have not gotten to just yet.

I have to go check craigslist now! Thanks!


----------

